# Hello



## Dazed Confused (Dec 11, 2018)

I wasn't able to post a question in a new thread, so thought I'd introduce myself here and ask how to do that. Any suggestions? 

I've been married a year and a half and had sex with my husband maybe 10 times. 3 this past year. Need some guidance and discuss if this is 'normal'.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Dazed Confused said:


> I wasn't able to post a question in a new thread, so thought I'd introduce myself here and ask how to do that. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've been married a year and a half and had sex with my husband maybe 10 times. 3 this past year. Need some guidance and discuss if this is 'normal'.


Welcome. The way the TAM system works, after you post in this forum, you need to wait a while for the system to give you permission to access other forums.

FYI: You are gonna get lots of advice on this question. First, be thinking did amount of sex change before and after marriage? Not sure why this needs to be a poll?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

At 1.5 years into a marriage, 5 times per *week* would be normal  A marriage is generally considered sexless if it's less than 10 times per year or so. 

It'll definitely help to get some background on your situation. Was sex ever more frequent? Is there some reason it might be lacking now (stress, religion, etc)?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't have kids until you sort this out!


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Dazed Confused said:


> I wasn't able to post a question in a new thread, so thought I'd introduce myself here and ask how to do that. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've been married a year and a half and had sex with my husband maybe 10 times. 3 this past year. Need some guidance and discuss if this is 'normal'.


This is not normal, not even in the hemisphere of normal. 

So there is that. You are going to have to give some more information if we can give any advice. 

Start by answering these questions:

1) Kids? 
2) How long did you date? 
3) Did you have sex before marriage? 
4) How many other relationships have either of you been in?
5) Are you religious?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dazed Confused said:


> I wasn't able to post a question in a new thread, so thought I'd introduce myself here and ask how to do that. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've been married a year and a half and had sex with my husband maybe 10 times. 3 this past year. Need some guidance and discuss if this is 'normal'.


How old are you two?


----------



## Dazed Confused (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks all! I did end up doing a longer post, with more details. Please read post titled 'He won't have sex with me and I'm lost'. I'm not allowed to post the link yet.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Please have @EleGirl merge both of your threads! Makes for far less confusion!

Best of luck to you!*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There is a wide range of sexual activity in marriages. 5X / year (anything less than 10X) is usually considered sexless, and more typical is weekly to several times / week. 

None of that matters. What matters is if the frequency makes both parties happy. If not, is there a compromise frequency that will? If not, then things are likely to be unhappy in the long term.

Don't make the mistake of thinking things will get better - usually they don't .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a link to her thread. 

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/430477-he-wont-have-sex-im-lost.html

I'm closing this thread so please go to @Dazed Confused's new thread.


----------

